# Cambiar un condensador dañado de una placa madre



## sentey2000 (Ene 14, 2013)

Como cambiar un condensador dañado:

1_primero vamos a localizarlos ,es muy facil nos daremos cuenta por esta inchado o abombado acia fuera del cortes de seguridad
puedo haber mas de uno dañado .a la hora de sacarlos  tener mucho cuido con la placa madre 



2_ las heramientas y material que usaremos sera : 
 un soldador de estaño o caudin 
 un alicate chico
 estaño de 1mm 
y los mas importante los condensadores que vamos a cambiar recuerden que tienen que ser de la misma capacidad  y la misma 
tension encontrar refenrencia al costado del condesador.

3_sacaremos el condensador dañano : calentaras la soldadura  de los capacitores viejos  ,puedes usar un poco de estaño para transmitir 
el calor mejor asia las caras de la placa y con el alicate lo retiras o los dedos.

4_recuerda siempre de respectar la polaridad al colocar el condensador ,fijate como van antes sacarlo .por si lo colocas mal ,dañarias la placa .bueno ya colocado los condensador pasaremos a soldar el mismo con mucho cuidado  al terminar cortaremos los alambrecitos que sobresalen ,al terminar usaremos un pincel duro para pasar en la parte de atras de la placa por si quedo alguna basura de la soldadura .

espero que les gusten el tutorial dejen su opinion  ,una pregunta tonta pero se suben imagenes  por iba subir una condesador dañado y un placa pero no pude jeje desde gracias


----------



## unmonje (Ene 15, 2013)

Una herramienta muy útil puede ser un punzón muy duro y aguzado de 0.5 milimetros que termine de manera muy aguda.Esta sirve para la mayoria de los casos,pues las placas madres de PC son multicapas ( 5 ó 7) con mascara y a menudo la patita de los capacitores quedan atascadas en el, porque la mascara disipa todo el calor del soldador y a menudo uno tironea y se corta dicha pata.
Si el capacitor averiado es solo uno, podria ser mejor dejarlo sin el, dificilmente afecte. Por otro lado, es bueno saber que una placa madre de buena calidad, no tiene esos problemas pues le ponen de exelente calidad .
En el otro extremo del asunto, si tiene varios capacitores mal....puede deberse a una placa de mala calidad ó que algo anduvo demasiado mal en algun momento y yo preferiria , cambiar de placa madre.
Igual, probar puede ser divertido .


----------



## sentey2000 (Ene 16, 2013)

gracias por tu opinion monje ,a me olvide de poner el tutorial !!!!!! importante que usen malla desoldante para retirar el exceso de estaño sobre que vas a desoldar


----------



## HELFS (Ene 17, 2013)

Muy buena explicacion pregunta si esta quemado el cpacitor de igual manera me doy cuenta ???


----------



## unmonje (Ene 23, 2013)

HELFS dijo:


> Muy buena explicacion pregunta si esta quemado el cpacitor de igual manera me doy cuenta ???



Esssteee...Los condensadores no hablan..., si explotó, las palabras e instrumentos , sobran.


----------



## sentey2000 (Ene 24, 2013)

muy facil  verificas los valores  con un capacimetro un ejem :lo conectas en la parte de atras en los alambrecitos del capacitor ,y verificas tienes un capacitor de 1000 y te marca 500 osea ya no sirve


----------

